# devils flower mantis care sheet



## randyardvark (Jan 17, 2006)

i heard that D.F.M need little humidity but high temperature... is this true, ive been looking al getting something a little more exotic and wondering what this species requirements are, would make a change to my Africans (and my hopefully soon arriving chineese nyphs),

oh and the tialand green mantid as well if anybody has any information, there doesnt seem to be much about

Cheers!


----------



## Ian (Jan 18, 2006)

http://www.mantis-inc.co.uk/Blepharopsis.htm


----------



## randyardvark (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks Ian,

mite get some when i next get paid


----------



## hortus (Jan 19, 2006)

does he mean B. mendica or is he talking bout the diobalica one


----------



## Christian (Jan 20, 2006)

That's the problems that arise when popular names are applied badly... :wink:

I think the real one (_I. diabolica_) was meant in the caresheet.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jan 20, 2006)

_Idolomantis diabolica_ - 'giant' devils flower mantis

_Blepharopsis mendica _ - devils flower mantis / thistle mantis

?


----------



## Christian (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, that's a relatively new use:

There is in fact just one name: devil's flower. This is about 100 years old and has to be applied to _Idolomantis diabolica_ only. However, I do not think I can change this unholy development, which was started by someone who sold _mendica_ as _diabolica_ some years ago, when there were no _diabolica_ in stock. :?

In fact, there is no "giant" devil's flower. You just use it because someone wrongly applied "devil's flower" to _mendica_.

I do not intend, however, to fight some Don-Quijote-like battle, so everyone should know for himself if he wants to use the right name or the comfortable one. I for myself rely on scientific ones, those do not cause headache...  

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Ian (Jan 20, 2006)

Originally, the "true" Devils Flower Mantis was the Idolomantis, and the Thistle Mantis was the Blepharopsis Mendica.

But that has changed now I think...and the name of the species in the care sheet refers to the latin name at the top..

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jan 20, 2006)

i totally agree about using the scientific names, they solve discrepancies just like this ( and usually sound cooler too!  ). perhaps if whenever anyone on here uses the common name for _Blepharopsis mendica_ we could all use 'Thistle mantis' instead and start the reversal of this occurence


----------



## hortus (Jan 21, 2006)

i useually use thistle mantis


----------



## randyardvark (Jan 24, 2006)

yeah i was refering to Idolomantis diabolica !

im still learning latin/scientific names

cheers guys


----------



## Ian (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh, okay...Idolomantis..

http://www.mantis-inc.co.uk/idolomantis.htm

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Devils flower (Jan 25, 2006)

High humidity??? I always thought they had to be kept dry (like the mendicas). I never sprayed directly on mine, just sprayed the floor of the cage once a day...

btw: mine are doing just great, subadult now (couple) and ready to shed for the last time  Fingers crossed everyone :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

@Ian: are you breeding diabolicas for a long time yet?


----------



## Ian (Jan 25, 2006)

Na, I got a load of nymphs in earlier this yeah, and reared them up to pretty much sub adult...

Might get some more some time though, pretty cool species..


----------



## Devils flower (Jan 27, 2006)

@Ian: did you breed them or just hatched imported oothecas? Didn't they survive their last molt?


----------

